# Gallego: desfeita



## misfita68

Hola, a ver si alguien que tenga conocimientos de gallego e ingles puede ayudarme. ¿cómo podria traducirse la palabra "desfeita" sin que pierda todas sus connotaciones? se me ocurre "desaguisado" en castellano, pero tampoco encuentro ninguna traduccion para esto que me convenza... la frase seria "A rías das desfeitas", lo mas parecido que se me ocurre es algo asi "The inlet of the outrageous" pero no me convence nada. Tampoco tengo muy claro si traducir "ria" por "inlet" o dejarlo tal cual... gracias anticipadas


----------



## turi

Aqui tienes algunas opciones para "ría". Ya no se si te decantarás por "inlet" (el que has utilizado) o "estuary".  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=371754

También podrías traducirlo como " the outrageous inlet/estuary".
Siento no poder aportar mas.

Saludos, t.


----------



## misfita68

gracias, creo que optare por no traducirlo y añadir una pequeña nota. Al final me he decidido por "The Ria of the outrageous blunders", aunque no se si reflejara bastante las connotaciones de "desfeita" en gallego, como barbaridad, desaguisado, un destrozo tremendo...


----------



## turi

No se lo formal que tiene que ser, pero si no lo es mucho, podrías utilizar "cockups".

Saludos, t.


----------



## alexacohen

A mí personalmente me gusta _estuary_ para ría; ¿y qué te parecería _disaster_ para desfeita?


----------



## Fluteroo

Unha mágoa que alguen que non fala axeitadamente inglés, portugués, castelán e galego teña o arruallo de dicir cando unha intervención sai do tópico e debe ser eliminada


----------

